# There's a New XD coming to town....



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm*










Can you tell the differences?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, this one looks kooler


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U messed w/ the safety, trigger and rear sight - U mentioned something about some internal differences - but as that is a photoshop, there is no way to see any of that...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*There's more Ship*



Shipwreck said:


> U messed w/ the safety, trigger and rear sight - U mentioned something about some internal differences - but as that is a photoshop, there is no way to see any of that...


*....can't you see it?*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice...*



Shipwreck said:


> Sorry, this one looks kooler


~ Hey now, I haven't seen that color combo yet.... I like that ... 
:smt047 hubba hubba :smt047


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ Hey now, I haven't seen that color combo yet.... I like that ...
> :smt047 hubba hubba :smt047


Doesn't exist - Its the green frame photoshopped with the silver slide - I wanted to see what a green frame w/ hard chromed slide would look like.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Doh...!!!!*



Shipwreck said:


> Doesn't exist - Its the green frame photoshopped with the silver slide - I wanted to see what a green frame w/ hard chromed slide would look like.


~ aaaaaaaaaagh, man.... I took it hook, line & sinker..... RATZZZZZZZZ :smt019 Good job on the chop though ....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in the beginning of the year, I saw a new green 4" 9mm XD selling for $385 at a gun show. I almost got it, and when I came home, I was wondering what one w/ a silver slide would look like.

Anyway - the XDs have since gone up - all those "free" accesories sure have driven the price up. Now, the are around the same price as a Glock. And, to be honest, I'm not really into an XD anymore. For $385, it would have been a steal, though... If they had stayed that price... Then who knows...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Where's the finger biter?

WM


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*OK....ok.....*

*....nobody sees it....changes are:

1. Full length dust cover
2. Verticle rear slide serrations.
3. Front serrations removed.
4. Extended grip safety for better engagement.
5. Thicker and more rounded trigger guard.
5. And yes, Wanderer...no articulated safety trigger.

There's more, but you can't see it.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I already mentioned 4 & 6, and earlier today I saw the change in the slide grooves. But, I don't have an XD - so, changes don't really mean much to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*4 & 6?????*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, I already mentioned 4 & 6, and earlier today I saw the change in the slide grooves. But, I don't have an XD - so, changes don't really mean much to me.


*6??? 6???:smt1099 *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *6??? 6???:smt1099 *


Well, go back and see - ya got two number 5's dude. So, I assumed ya meant #6. Go up and look at my first post. I said you had altered the trigger.

Too bad your gun only exists on this webpage


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*Just checking......*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, go back and see - ya got two number 5's dude. So, I assumed ya meant #6. Go up and look at my first post. I said you had altered the trigger.
> 
> Too bad your gun only exists on this webpage


....*to see if you were paying attention dude.....:smt021 *

*Gosh I hate that word dude....*


----------



## jetdriver (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey! I posted that over on XDTalk Forum.

Ya like it? I had a little help with the slider serrations though - couldn'r get em vertical  I know now, though!

For those that can't see it there is a thumb safety on the other side ;-)


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

*We know Jet...........*



jetdriver said:


> Hey! I posted that over on XDTalk Forum.
> 
> Ya like it? I had a little help with the slider serrations though - couldn'r get em vertical  I know now, though!
> 
> For those that can't see it there is a thumb safety on the other side ;-)


....lets hope SA gets the message.:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't like the vertical serrations on the slide...to Glock looking...is this gonna be there new look for all the NEW XD's? If so I need to go get a couple extra of the ones they have now!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree - looks fine to me as is.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*the XD is ...*

I think the XD is a workhorse of a pistol the way it is....almost, except I would like to see a different grip texture & different sites offered as stock instead of the dim "GI" style that come standard. And drop the so called "free crap" the mag holder, holster yada,yada,yada and roll the $$$ over into upgrading the XD itself. 
Other than that... I wouldn't change a thing... :smt003


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> I think the XD is a workhorse of a pistol the way it is....almost, except I would like to see a different grip texture & different sites offered as stock instead of the dim "GI" style that come standard. And drop the so called "free crap" the mag holder, holster yada,yada,yada and roll the $$$ over into upgrading the XD itself.
> Other than that... I wouldn't change a thing... :smt003


Gotta agree. The XD is a great gun. But the "free crap" can go. Give me an extra mag instead. Although I did manage to mount the cheap-ass holster in my car, which made my 4+ hour car drive into the mountains this weekend a bit more comfortable.


----------

